# Chess and Scrabble



## Beezer (Sep 22, 2022)

My two favourite board games. I play chess with my brother twice a week and scrabble with my buddies a few times per week. I think I'm getting pretty good at both these days. Great games for the mind as well.

Do you have any fave board games? Or did you have a fave board game growing up?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2022)

Beezer dear. you are in the wrong place, these are are not the kind of games you play or talk about ,
 we do have a Forum  here too.. so maybe ask your questiong over there, ,,
 try some of the games here first to see what i mean, look at top left of this page and click on Forums. if you prefer to ask over there,,


----------



## Beezer (Sep 22, 2022)

Under the icon GAMES, it also says 'stories'. I was telling a story. My bad if I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2022)

im not seeing it ,,,    do as you like ,,but im not seeing it,, sorry..

*opps i see it now,!! so go do your thing,..im so sorry, just never seen any stories here in all the years ive been here*,,


----------



## Beezer (Sep 22, 2022)

It's all good. Perhaps it would have been better to post the topic in the Hobbies section anyways.

Saright?

Saright!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 22, 2022)

About the only board game I like is Scrabble. I prefer card games, Skip-Bo, Phase 10. With the exception of 1 friend who can't come to visit much anymore and I can't visit her much anymore, there's no one to play with. We don't have a senior center here in town--too much of a university town, I guess. There is a Recreation Center, but since everything around here is geared toward the young, it's mostly all sports (ugh). They do have a Pinochle group which I tried and it was a cut-throat, no-holds-barred, no talking bunch of people who acted like it was their job.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2022)

Does a game need an actual board to be a board game?  For instance, I like to play Rummicub, which uses tiles but no board.


----------



## Pam (Sep 23, 2022)

Scrabble is my all time favourite. Youngest son and grandson frequently come round for a game. Also enjoy Trivial Pursuit.  Once a week my granddaughters come round for a games night and their choice is usually Ludo.  The one board game I really dislike and always opt out of is Monopoly.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

I used to play scrabble years ago.. liked it a lot but got tired of it.. I love Trivial pursuit, hubs would only play one day a year with me (Chritmas day).. so I took it to the pub on a Saturday lunchtime, and everyone wanted to play.. great times... now hubs is gone and almost all of the pubs are restaurants.. 

I cannot stand Monopoly... never mastered Chess.. or Backgammon..  like to play word games like Pointless on my phone whenever I'm stuck in a waiting room..


----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)

Pam said:


> The one board game I really dislike and always opt out of is Monopoly.





hollydolly said:


> I cannot stand Monopoly... never mastered Chess.. or Backgammon.. like to play word games like Pointless on my phone whenever I'm stuck in a waiting room..


Same here!


----------

